# Predictions of the Future



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Here's What Will Happen if Kerry Wins
Written by Bob Redman
Thursday, October 28, 2004

~~o~~

Kerry's Lies Don't Seem to Matter

Kerry's lies don't matter to the 45 or more million people who may vote for Kerry on Tuesday. Nor does it seem to matter that he lobbied to get a purple heart for a scratch, bugged out early from Vietnam, committed treason afterward, left one heiress and children to marry another heiress, took campaign money from Vietnamese, Chinese, and Iranians, and will stoop to any lie in a debate or on the stump. His supporters know or sense all of this already. In short, these people identify with him.

However, there will be consequences for sanctioning this year's win-at-any-cost politics of the liberals. Here is what is going to happen if Kerry is elected:

* The war in Iraq will be hastily wound down, and the attacks of the jihadists against our troops will redouble and cause thousands of unnecessary casualties, and thousands upon thousands of deaths among those who supported us (sound familiar?).

* The National Guard will be brought home, augmented, and deployed for new tasks, as Kerry himself stated in the third presidential debate. This will provide the government with more means to suppress any dissent here.

* A new and much more comprehensive Assault Weapons ban will be passed which will forbid all semi-automatic rifles or handguns. The legislation will also mandate registration of all firearms and firearms owners. I t will become a felony not to register, to use a firearm to defend your own home against invasion, or to buy or sell firearms privately without informing the authorities.

* A year or two after the new Assault Weapons Ban will have been passed, the police will start making spot checks, using the yellow forms people have filled out when they purchased firearms from a dealer, and rounding up anyone they catch not in compliance. Moreover, by this time it won't be the police as we know it, such as it is, but will be reinforced with former felons.

* At the first sign of resistance, or perhaps preemptively before any serious resistance manifests itself, Kerry's government will clamp down, and the cycle of repression and state-sanctioned violence will begin and eventually spiral out of control.

* All limitations of abortion on demand will be swept aside, and judges will be appointed to the appellate courts and Supreme Court who will discover the right of mothers to kill born children they don't want, and the right of adults to get rid of burdensome aged parents. This principle will be extended to other classes of undesirables such as the mentally ill,
the handicapped, the homeless, and the dissidents.

* The groundwork will be laid for unchecked manufacture of fraudulent votes by the big city machines, and a perfected ''litigation model'' will insure favorable recounts in any states with close outcomes. In short, our institution of contested national elections will be dead, and all elections held (until replaced by plebiscites) will be managed shams.

There is much more which will happen, but all you have to do is read up on Lenin's career to get the whole story.

This election is not about the war in Iraq, but about values. Do we take responsibility for our own retirement and health care, do we accept the blood debt we owe to the people who have died in the past to protect us and our experiment in liberty, do we restrain our appetites? Nobody said it better the James Madison, main author of the Constitution and our fourth president:

''We have staked the whole of all our political institutions upon the capacity of mankind for self-government, upon the capacity of each and all of us to govern ourselves, to control ourselves, to sustain ourselves according to the Ten Commandments of God.''

We stand at the edge of a precipice. George Bush is only trying to make us step back and reflect. There is no more margin for error, and if we go forward on the wrong path, the Republic is doomed. 
There is, by the way, another possible scenario if Kerry wins. Rather than the slow way described above, it could happen quickly. Terrorists, emboldened by our weakness will attack us again on our own soil, but then with much more force than on 9/11.

That will be the perfect occasion for the declaration of martial law which will then never be lifted.

I suspect that this wouldn't really matter to many of Kerry's supporters.

About the Writer: Bob Redman operates the website "Don't Move On" at http://www.dontmoveon.org. Bob receives e-mail at [email protected].


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey Langer, 
Any predictions on what is going to happen if Bush wins?
It's just a geuss but I'm sure we will continue to fight a war without a defined objective we will continue to kill more civilians than bad guys. The defecit will continue to baloon while the rich get richer and the burden is pushed even more onto the working class and poor. The outsourcing of jobs will continue because it benefits a few wealthy while it destroys the lives of many. However that 50 year old factory worker can go to community college accourding to Bush, but he hesitates to mention how he will pay for that.

The predictions you have posted are of what could happen have you looked at what has actually happened? In 2000 Bush ran on what his domestic policy would be, well what do you think? If we were not at war Bush would loose by the largest landslide in history including the Mondail loss.

I'm casting my vote based on the record of Bush not on what predictions some wacked out ultra conservative thinks and sais.
TC


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

TC, 
You are entirely correct. You need to read more of my posts. This post was supposed to be sarcasm. It is scary how many people actually buy into this point of view though, don't you think? :wink:

RC


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Lang, Ya got me I, jumpded to the conclusion that the length of your post would scare the stupid ones away and wanted to give it a bump so to speak.

TC


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

No,no,no, Kery wont do all of that stuff. just lay the ground work for it to hapen in the future. 

And n, if we had not been attacked on 9/11 Bush would hade the time to think about something else besides war, and could have actualy have acomplished more of the things he said durring his campain.

and this stuff aboput the Cops taking my guns....I DONT HAVE ANY GUNS! I SOLD THEM ALL TO A GUY NAMED SEEMORE BUTS ABOUT A MONTH AGO! :lol: HONEST!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Mr trooper, 9/11 was in 2001. It is currently 2004. You are telling me that in three years he couldn't think about anything but war (much less the war in Iraq)?


----------



## Drixmein (Jan 25, 2003)

you really have too much time on your hands mr "Militant Tiger" (what a bad a$$ name). Maybe you should spend some time and find out what the he!! is actually going on the world, then come back and spend your obviously abundant time sitting at your computer ranting and raving about how bad Bush is and how your oh so liberal self is just miserable in evil power hungry America. If you had a clue you might actually look at what ACTUALLY is going on, and if that doesnt change your mind, move to CANADA!!!! or better yet, Cuba. uke:


----------

